# Rudy’s ongoing picture thread



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

So, we’ve reached a new level of security and comfort.. Mr Rudy has decided that daddies luscious chest hair is not the only place to take a nap.. He’s now discovered Mumma’s hair! Oh my heart! I stayed still for 30mins for him to take his afternoon nap 😴🐥


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He looks so content on top of your head!*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *He looks so content on top of your head!*


My back and neck were not content at the time haha although it was worth it


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

We combined syringe training with a little playing with his favourite toys; Rubble from Paw Patrol and his little miss cup 🐥 
He proceeds to ride the syringe like a skate board🤦‍♀️, head butt Rubble until it falls off the table and then screams into the cup “pretty pretty boyyyy” (he elongates the Y in the word boy).. haha lastly his Vogue shot... enjoy 🐥


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So cute, I love that first picture they look like a couple.💕


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> So cute, I love that first picture they look like a couple.💕


HAHA I say that all the time! It’s like he knows how to pose next to it lol


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Rubble!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OMG!! Too cute for words! I'm totally smitten with Rudy. 💛💛💛 *


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Rudy watching the sunset thinking why do the Rainbow Lorikeets get to fly to the highest of treetops and he can’t.. He’s convinced himself he can “speak” Lorikeet and proceeds to mimic their whistles and chirps.. Oh, my toot they don’t have the same love for you as you have for them.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

He doesn’t approve of Mumma’s colouring.. He added his own splash of colour.. 🤦‍♀️








End result.. Should I just wait til he’s asleep to enjoy my relaxation colouring book?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ummm, yeah -- I would wait until Rudy is either enclosed in his cage playing or asleep before attempting to use your coloring book! LOL*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

“Umm excuse me sir, can I help you?”... His response (I would assume because I don’t speak birdy) “ umm it’s my turn now Mum! Pick me up I want my water!”... Invasion of privacy much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rudy: "Hey, Mom -- what is yours is MINE! I should come first in ALL matters in this household.
Haven't you realized yet this is MY KINGDOM and you are here to serve me?"*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Rudy: "Hey, Mom -- what is yours is MINE! I should come first in ALL matters in this household.
> Haven't you realized yet this is MY KINGDOM and you are here to serve me?"*


Lord have mercy 🤦‍♀️ 

Here’s what my kitchen looks like after his trays have been washed.. Do I just wash for us or Mr Rudy..?


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

So.. tonight has been very interesting.. Rudy has some Australian crested pigeon friends that come to feed like clockwork EVERYDAY; Roger and Rogwina (the names we’ve given them 🤦‍♀️ ).. 

Roger looked worse for wear poor lil buddy  gave them some veggies and vitamin pellets and Rogwina flew away as usual without even a thank you.. pfft well sorryyyy you eat gourmet at my expense LOL

Roger tried to fly away but failed miserably, in hindsight we thought because it’s been raining buckets for the last few days that he was just to wet.. We were wrong! On closer inspection after him crash landing from trying to get to the top of the fence his whole left side was covered in black sticky goop.. We scooped him up and took him inside where it’s warm.

Looked him over to find massive amounts of feathers gone and road rash  poor baby was hit by a car.. Poor babe had been bleeding so much that it had stuck whatever feather he had left on that underside wing together.. If anyone knows anything about Aussie native wildlife we call Wires. Spoke to them and they told us the best first aid was to gently cotton swab warm water over the bloody spots to release his feathers. They have wonderful volunteers who care for native animals until they can be released; unfortunately they cannot come til tomorrow morning and there are no emergency vets near me to take him to.

He’s currently loosely swaddled in an old quilt cover in the laundry with a heat lamp, food and water. Really hope he doesn’t hate us after this and continues to come for his daily feeds when he’s better.. He and Rogwina are the few and far between “birdy friends” that Rudy tolerates at a distance lol..

Nervous night ahead we anticipate.. 🤞







Roger and Rogwina on Saturday; fine and dandy..















Today Roger looked a mess! Poor buddy; although Rogwina took it upon herself to bully him a bit..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor Roger, he knew where to come for help, if the wildlife rehab can help him make sure you ask that when he is able, that he be released back to the wild from your home so he is in a familiar area.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> Poor Roger, he knew where to come for help, if the wildlife rehab can help him make sure you ask that when he is able, that he be released back to the wild from your home so he is in a familiar area.


My heart broke seeing him 😢 

I swear that was the first thing I thought of! It’s 12:26am here and I can’t sleep because I keep popping my head in just to see if he’s breathing.. I feel bad that he’s so sore but being locked up in the laundry is the safest place for him to be at the moment; I wouldn’t forgive myself if the neighbourhood cats got to him 🤦‍♀️ STOP THINKING NEGATIVE NINA! POSITIVE. POSITIVE. 🤞


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I can sympathize, I have picked up injured birds several times also, and usually when the wildlife rehabs are closed. One time I was leaving for work and I went out my back door and heard a bird screaming, I looked up and there was a sparrow hanging from the gutter upside down with his leg caught in a string. I got out the ladder climbed up and got him down and took him immediately to my avian vet that also treats wildlife. Happy ending, they untangled him and nothing was broken so I was able to release him. Hope Roger recovers quickly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for taking Roger in and giving him the care he needs. 
Will you be taking him to the Wildlife Rescue for rehabilitation or will you be handling it all yourself?*


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> I can sympathize, I have picked up injured birds several times also, and usually when the wildlife rehabs are closed. One time I was leaving for work and I went out my back door and heard a bird screaming, I looked up and there was a sparrow hanging from the gutter upside down with his leg caught in a string. I got out the ladder climbed up and got him down and took him immediately to my avian vet that also treats wildlife. Happy ending, they untangled him and nothing was broken so I was able to release him. Hope Roger recovers quickly.


 Oh, poor babe! I’m SOO glad he was ok. Unfortunately Roger passed during the night. We noticed he must have gotten up during the night or early this morning and ate and drank but eventually succumbed to his injuries 😢 Fly high little buddy 💋


FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you for taking Roger in and giving him the care he needs.
> Will you be taking him to the Wildlife Rescue for rehabilitation or will you be handling it all yourself?*


 We were advised just to make him as comfortable as possible until a volunteer comes to get him. I don’t think we’d be emotionally capable to care for such an injured being; to heart breaking. I’m kinda glad we got to experience his personality and little manners of not pooping on the deck haha 

Rogwina came back this morning for a feed; it may be just us over thinking it but she seemed a lot more subdued..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry Roger did not make it but at least his passing was in a comfortable environment rather than out on the street.


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> So sorry Roger did not make it but at least his passing was in a comfortable environment rather than out on the street.


Long live Rog 🐦


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry Roger didn't make it. Thank you for doing everything you could for him. 💜💜*


----------

